# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  qidi support dead ?

## joeko

hallo,since short time i own an qidi xplus printer.i have problems with the accuracy on all axis and the bed is like a mountain.i wrote qidi but i dont get answers...is qidi dead ?

----------


## fred_dot_u

I recently had to replace the heat bed on my Qidi X-Max and had prompt response from their support email. Consider to send an email to linda@qd3dprinter.com for assistance.

----------

